# Kato Intermodal Cars



## Dirk18 (Sep 7, 2018)

Hello fellow railroaders. Does anyone know whether the Kato Intermodal cars are still available? I can't seem to find them anywhere.


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

this is the closest i could find

https://www.ebay.com/itm/N-Scale-Ka...098944&hash=item365adfcab8:g:O4YAAOSwWWdeCYNB

:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Big Bill (Nov 19, 2019)

They show up on ebay every now and then, they ususually go for a high price.


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

well here`s a few of em`
https://www.katousa.com/N/MAXI-IV/index.html


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

https://www.katousa.com/N/MAXI-I/index.html


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

https://www.katousa.com/N/Container/index.html


----------



## Dirk18 (Sep 7, 2018)

Thanks to all. Kato's online sales has been saying " Temporarily under construction" for a long time now.
I have to purchase online seeing that I am in South Africa.


----------



## kflorian (Dec 6, 2019)

Dirk18 said:


> Hello fellow railroaders. Does anyone know whether the Kato Intermodal cars are still available? I can't seem to find them anywhere.


Hi Dirk,

Very recently I was looking for the Kato Gunderson cars, and the only source I found was ebay in the U.S. I paid dearly for them, but it was worth it to me since my layout is small, and I wanted the Kato brand.

As best I can tell, these are no longer in production AND it _seems_ like Kato will not be selling them through their website.


----------

